# Elgin Robin in Orange County Cal



## DonChristie (Mar 7, 2011)

Not mine. I called and the guy will not give a price, only taking bids. I did not bid...somebody needs to own this!

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2250813352.html


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to buy it just for the rare "lunky horse seat dogleg cranks" LOL


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 7, 2011)

Great, he references the $4,700 one on Ebay 

If I'm gonna drop that much coin on a bike, and I do really like Elgin Robins, I'm gonna buy the one on Ebay.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 7, 2011)

But the ebay bike does not have the lunky horse seat dogleg cranks


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a NOS Lunky horse I can sell you for cheap!


----------



## Walker (Mar 11, 2011)

you mean the one that has been on e-bay for what, over a year, fully restored with the tank.  I'd call that a fair comparison..


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 11, 2011)

Could a tank for a Robin even be found?


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes. I've found a few. And know where there is one right now.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 13, 2011)

Catfish, do you have a lead on an aerocycle tank and bezel?  I am hemming and hawing on whether to make that investment.  Tanks!  Andrew


----------

